# Art. 760 NYC Code Interpretation



## 271sparky (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not from new York but I would say it means terminations must be made on terminal strips and splices must be in a j box or another form of enclosure


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

To me it means terminations must be on a terminal strip type of connection, as is found on most devices. Splices are not allowed if not necessary to the installation of the system; ie, you're trying to use up short rolls of wire. Splices required (as in relocating an FA panel) must be on terminal strips.

A box like this would be used:
http://www.tclifesafety.com/space-a...a_7cSSU00635&gclid=CO_o_IKKtMwCFdhahgoddcgF_A


----------



## Hdinj (May 14, 2014)

danhasenauer said:


> To me it means terminations must be on a terminal strip type of connection, as is found on most devices. Splices are not allowed if not necessary to the installation of the system; ie, you're trying to use up short rolls of wire. Splices required (as in relocating an FA panel) must be on terminal strips.
> 
> A box like this would be used:
> http://www.tclifesafety.com/space-a...a_7cSSU00635&gclid=CO_o_IKKtMwCFdhahgoddcgF_A




This is exactly what I was thinking. Only question is what determines when it is required? Relocating panels, relocating horn strobes, just plain being lazy?


----------

